# WCG projects



## hat (May 4, 2010)

I've noticed the projects in WCG have been losing some of thier diversity... meaning, I'm seeing a ton of a certian few projects, and none of a lot of other projects. On one rig, I've got 15 muscular distrophy units ready to go, one human proretome folding unit, and one childhood cancer unit.

Are the projects under WCG starting to wind down? Is the work actually going to be completed sometime in the near future, or are we simply finishing up this batch while the powers that be are making more work for us?


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

It's all just whatever need to be computed, RICE recently finished, but day-by-day it varies greatly.  When I set my computers to do some of all projects, some days I'd have almost exclusively FAAH and the next I might have mostly HFCC or whatever....but now I do one project for a while to get a new badge, and then switch over


----------



## hat (May 4, 2010)

I just compute whatever it gives me. I'm not into points and badges, although it is nice to see how much work I've done.


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2010)

Right now my i7 has an even distribution of the big 4 projects running right now. I get a lot of FAAH WUs all the time though- most common WU for me. Its probably going sapphire on me soon  

+1 for letting it compute what it gives me. I never choose a particular WU only although I do not participate in HumanPro


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2010)

My server is working on 5 different projects (about equal for each):
-Human Protome Folding
-FightAIDS
-Help Conquer Cancer
-Help Fight Childhood Cancer
-Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy

Edit: it is configured to take whatever it can get.


----------



## dhoshaw (May 5, 2010)

I just turn everything on including beta testing. Distribution of wu's does seem to vary day by day.


----------

